# Water storage containers...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Here's the story - I've decided to haul 5 gallons worth of water from friends in town to use for my weekly maintenance on a 10 gallon tank. Their water is kh4, mine is kh10 - and I want to try a few different plants which I've never been able to grow.  

So I need to get something like two 2.5gal or one 5 gal jug to do this. I was thinking of using the containers they sell for gasoline, but don't know if it's suitable for water due to any leaching of plactics, etc. So, for folks who store or move water because of RO or whatever, what do you use and/or recommend?

TIA.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Go to your local paint store and ask them if you can buy an empty 5 gal plastic bucket with a lid, thats all I use. Wash it out with soap and water first and you should be fine.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I don't think gasoline containers are good to use since they have a special inner lining that protects them from being dissolved by the gasoline. I don't know if the lining is water soluble or capable of leaching.

I've kept water in 5 gallon painter's buckets from home depot for use with water changes. This setup also worked for my old salt water fishtank, so I doubt there are any chemicals that leach out of the plastic and cause harm.

Let us know what happens with the new plants. I am curious how they will do with different water, since I have definitely noticed different water sources can grow different plants regardless of what fertilizers are added.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

When I hauled water I would use 2.5gallon jugs that they sold water in at grocery store. These actually came with a semi adustable spigot which came in handy for trickle filling or acclimating.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

they also sell storage containers at hardware stores that have a handle and spigot, I can't remember the volume it holds but I think it's 3-5 gallons. My wife picked one up for me a while back, I think it was at Lowes but I can double check....


----------



## Dan S (Nov 28, 2008)

Go to a sporting goods store that sells camping, hiking, & hunting supplies and they will have various 2.5 gal. and 5 gal. water jugs.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

I use old alhambra bottles


----------



## APCRandall (Feb 2, 2007)

2" Opening 5 Gallon Carboy With Molded Drain
http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/pr...=usplastic&category_name=15039&product_id=480


----------



## maulgerr (Mar 23, 2008)

what about large kitty litter containers? thats what i've been thinking of, but i don't know how big u can get Gerry


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Bert:

Go to the camping section Walmart or Academy. They sell 7 gallon blue plastic containers for meant for potable water for <$10. The spigot is built into the cap. If its safe to store drinking water I figure its safe for fish and plants. I have 4 of them to store my RO/DI water.

Oh yeah if your really serious I have seen ones with wheels at Academy that hold 20 gallons of potable water.


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

I use 5gl water jugs from the grocery store. They're sturdy and last a long time, some have a handle and are easier to carry. The little 2.5gl, square ones around here [from the grocery store] are a cheaper plastic similar to a milk jug and bust seams easily. that other square one someone posted is more serious.

You also might ask a local reef LFS if they have any empty Nutri-SeaWater containers, or if you have reefing buddies they might have some lying around.


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

I keep water in glass jars. Clear plastic containers are known to release Bisphenol-A (BPA).


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

bartoli said:


> I keep water in glass jars. Clear plastic containers are known to release Bisphenol-A (BPA).


Not all clear plastic containers release it. Polypropylene doesn't.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Is there any evidence that it actually hurts fish? They don't live as long as we do so they wouldn't accumulate as much as us humans right?


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

Nevermore said:


> Not all clear plastic containers release it. Polypropylene doesn't.


I too believe that not all clear plastic containers release BPA. But since I am NOT aware of a way of distinguishing safe plastic containers from unsafe ones, I just use glass jars to keep water.


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

Zapins said:


> Is there any evidence that it actually hurts fish? They don't live as long as we do so they wouldn't accumulate as much as us humans right?


Fish do not live as long but their body is many times smaller than human. Thus, they tend to be much more sensitive.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 17, 2007)

bartoli said:


> But since I am NOT aware of a way of distinguishing safe plastic containers from unsafe ones, I just use glass jars to keep water.


As a starting point, click on over to Wikipedia and scroll down to the bit titled "Identification in plastics." Basically, just avoid plastics marked 3 & 7.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

bartoli said:


> Fish do not live as long but their body is many times smaller than human. Thus, they tend to be much more sensitive.


While that is true - their body surface area to volume is much larger than ours. I was wondering if there are any studies that link exposure with health defects specifically in fish. Chemicals affect people and animals in different ways. What might be problematic for us, may not effect fish at all.


----------



## fish dork (Dec 5, 2007)

I use the 5 gal water cooler jugs. You can get them at almost any grocery store.


----------



## intothenew (Aug 1, 2008)

kimcadmus said:


> These actually came with a semi adustable spigot which came in handy for trickle filling or acclimating.


+1 on the trickle.

I use the Wallyworld 7 gallon containers to haul from home to a tank at work. They are a bit heavy though, I will change to 5g soon. But the replacement will certainly have a spigot. 24hrs would be the longest I have stored, no problems that I can tell in a two year sustained time frame.

After I drain, I put three short 2x4s across the top of a trimmed tank, set the jug on them, and let the fresh water slowly feed. Typically about two hours for 14g.


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

imeridian said:


> As a starting point, click on over to Wikipedia and scroll down to the bit titled "Identification in plastics." Basically, just avoid plastics marked 3 & 7.


I am aware of the recycle sign. However that sign is not about safety. Thus, bottled water suppliers are still using those 5-gallon containers marked with the 7-sign (with the PC marking right next to it).


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

Zapins said:


> Chemicals affect people and animals in different ways. What might be problematic for us, may not effect fish at all.


That is true. No amount of animal lab testing can tell us for sure the impact on human and vice versa. Thus, I use what seems to be a safer alternative - glass jars.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

unless you are a klutz and drop it....then plastic with all its possible faults would be much safer


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I've ended up getting a 6gal water storage container from Wally World. Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------

